# Trailer hubs getting warm



## Mike Redmond (Oct 24, 2009)

Are trailer hubs supposed to get warm,I just got a new axle and hubs unit.I just traveled maybe 1 1/2 to two miles in town,cooler weather out here, something like 45 F, and the hubs were lukewarm to the touch while the rest of the axle was cold. Mike


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Double check that your bearings are not too tight.You don't want them loose just snug.
Ran across this if some of you might be interested to try something different while we're on this subject.

https://www.southwestwheel.com/images/prolube.jpg


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 24, 2009)

They are going to be warm. If you can put your hand on them you should be fine. If they are to hot to touch, then you have a problem. If they are very old, I would check them.


----------

